# Soldiers Point - Anglesey



## Obi Wan (Feb 23, 2016)

Not the bigggest explore by any means, but worth the quick visit none the less.
Came across this place whilst on the island exploring Baron Hill (mentioned in the Baron Hill report that I would post up some other, minor stuff I stumbled across whilst down there, and this was one of them).

From what information I can find, it was originally built in 1849 by Charles Rigby, the engineer responsible for building the nearby Holyhead Breakwater (the longest in Britain at 2.4km). Reading between the lines, he used it as his own (rather grand) home whilst constructing the breakwater. It is unclear when he left and passed the building on, however there is a report from 1918 involving the then owner, a Leut Pearson who was charged "hoarding food". These charges were dropped after he explained the house was used every Sunday to treat wounded soldiers to tea.
Again, there seems to be little else known until the second world war, when the building was fortified to be used as a "pillbox" for defence, to then be used during the 1960's as a hotel; and finally in 2012 when the building was ravaged by fire.

The fire destroyed much of the building, however its exterior still stands tall,commanding a superb position with an air of grandure. The building is castellated, with fine arches and turrets and was even known during it's hotel days as the Castle Hotel.
It is easy to imagine the buidling was a vast and grand home, and undoubtedly a fine hotel; now forgotten and left to the elements.

It was a quick explore, and in fairness there is not a great deal left of the place; however the exterior was worth shooting and sharing so there are only a handful of pictures.

Enjoy.





[/url]Castle Hotel by Obi Wan 74, on Flickr[/IMG]





[/url]Aka Breakwater Hotel by Obi Wan 74, on Flickr[/IMG]





[/url]Turrets by Obi Wan 74, on Flickr[/IMG]





[/url]Alien Ant farm by Obi Wan 74, on Flickr[/IMG]





[/url]Soldiers Point by Obi Wan 74, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## HughieD (Feb 24, 2016)

Liking that. Would have been some building in its day...


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 24, 2016)

Very interesting history and great shots.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TheNarrator (Feb 24, 2016)

This is still an impressive looking building!


----------



## fluffy5518 (Feb 24, 2016)

Was up here last year !! The whole area is well worth a wander !! You picked a crackin day mate those pics are spot on !!


----------



## Brewtal (Feb 25, 2016)

What a stunning building and a perfect day to capture it!


----------



## tazong (Feb 25, 2016)

Beautiful building , if I was a millionaire would buy it and do it up and live there , the beaches and sea are fantastic in Anglesey , only second to the beaches in Cornwall in my humble opinion


----------



## Obi Wan (Feb 26, 2016)

fluffy5518 said:


> You picked a crackin day mate those pics are spot on !!



Thanks!


----------



## Obi Wan (Feb 26, 2016)

tazong said:


> the beaches and sea are fantastic in Anglesey



Yep, I would have to agree with you on that one. When you get the weather too, it beats going abroad (and the crowds)


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 26, 2016)

wow imagine that place back in the day, fantastic, great post great pics and a nice bit of history, thank you


----------

